# Sudden death



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. How devastating to lose your golden so suddenly. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about this. 6 years old is way too young! Had your vet heard a heart murmur in the past? Usually, that telltale waterfall sound of SAS is something the vet can hear during an exam. Something else to consider is Hemangiosarcoma, a painless but lethal cancer that is oh so very and sadly common in goldens. They can go so fast that way too. Whatever the reason, losing your 6 year old golden like that is a nightmare, and I hope all the good times with him are the images that stay with you now. What was his name?


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. That must have been terrible.
I have not had this experience, but have heard of it.
I'm sure others here with more experience will share with you shortly.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am so sorry this has happened!! My thoughts go out to you and your family!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry you have lost your boy and at such a young age. They are NEVER with us long enough but 6 is just a crime. SAS is not as prevalent as it was years ago in Goldens but it is not totally eradicated. When you have a moment please be sure to let his breeder know as I am sure they will want this important piece of information. Please share some stories and photos of your boy as it may help you. 
Unfortunately there are no words that can take your pain away. Below is a website link. I have often visited at times just as this and find some comfort in it, I hope you and yours can do the same. 

THE STAR


----------



## seagypsy (Jan 8, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I wish I could offer some information - but I know little of this condition.
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG how terrible! I'm so sorry and wish you comfort as you grieve for the loss of your boy.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> THE STAR


AW GEEZ Hank...I had never seen that before, now I can't stop crying. Thanks. 

I am so sorry for your loss, sudden unexplained loss at a young age is just horrible. Please share stories and pictures we would love to get to know your angel.


----------



## Adk4ster (Jan 26, 2011)

We adopted Thumper about three years ago from a family that could no longer keep him. He was a purebred but not registered. We got him simply for a pet, but like you all know they are much more than pets.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What a shock, wow 6 is so young, sorry.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry about your sudden and tragic loss of your Golden. I hope you will share some photos and memories of your sweet boy when you feel up to it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Thumper's sudden passing. Know that he's playing at the bridge with all of the other goldens, and he's waiting for you.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. As ljilly said, normally SAS is very apparent to a vet who has done a physical on your pup. I just can't imagine how heartbreaking it was for you to lose Thumper in such a sudden manner.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. As soon as I read the thread title, I thought SAS. This is why it is SO important to have cardiac clearances, done by board certified veterinary cardiologists, on any dogs used for breeding. This kind of devastating loss should not happen.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Sending thoughts of love and condolance for the loss of your Young Golden. How very very sad. I am so sorry, and hope that you will be able to find peace in the days ahead.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It must have been a devastating shock. I don't know anything about the condition, but it sounds like Thumper had a very loving family and enjoyed the life he had with you. Again, I am so sorry. I'm glad you've come here - I hope it helps.


----------



## Rubymom (Mar 14, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My last golden had SAS and it was diagnosed and managed for the six years of her life. The risk of sudden death especially after a burst of exercise is high with SAS and always something that I was aware could happen. Please try to take comfort in the fact that if it was sudden death due to SAS their was no suffering and your beloved doggy was completely unaware that anything was wrong. Again, I am so sorry about your loss.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss...how sad to have gone so young.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

So very sorry to read this first thing this morning. Thank you for coming here and sharing your experience. I have nothing to offer you except my condolences. Peace to you and your loving, loyal companion now at the Bridge with many who have gone before. He is not alone.


----------



## Adk4ster (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How tragic! I'm so very sorry for your loss. No words can take away your pain, but you'll find much support, compassion and friendship here. We'd love to see pics and learn more about your dear friend when you are able.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss. I lost my golden a few years back at the age of 5, so I know what you are going through.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the passing of Thumper - love his name. Sending you and your family much strength.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy but when they are so young and it is so sudden, it is doubly hard.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your sudden shocking loss of Thumper. He was much too young. Please share anything about him and your feelings as you grieve. We have been there. Godspeed dear Thumper.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Thumper - 6 is just too young.

Run softly at the Bridge, Thumper


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zackney*

ZACKNY
I am SO VERY SORRY-how tragic!
I know you will find support here.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Im my experience, SAS and hemangiosarcoma can cause sudden death. I took my second golden for an abdominal ultrasound, when she jumped out of my car, her splenic tumor let go.... she collapsed in the parking lot. I euthanized her at the referral vet, but she was really minutes away from dying on her own.


----------



## Adk4ster (Jan 26, 2011)

Sally's Mom said:


> Im my experience, SAS and hemangiosarcoma can cause sudden death. I took my second golden for an abdominal ultrasound, when she jumped out of my car, her splenic tumor let go.... she collapsed in the parking lot. I euthanized her at the referral vet, but she was really minutes away from dying on her own.


 In our case it wasn't two seconds til I was by his side and I knew he was already gone. I am thankful it was that quick and as hard as it was I am glad I was there with him.


----------



## Adk4ster (Jan 26, 2011)

Heres Thump about 2 years ago.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - Thumper was beautiful.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

He was a cutie!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry.... he was such a handsome guy. 

With hemangiosarcoma there are warning signs. At least with my guy, the rupture was messy and the dog had to be put to sleep to end his suffering (the other golden with hemangiosarcoma did not experience the rupture, thank goodness). But with hearts, I've heard of so many stories like this one. Not too many goldens, but it unfortunately happens with goldens too. They are completely normal one day and then gone the next. 

All my best for your family during this time....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Bless his little heart. Run free and fast at the bridge Thumper.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Thumper, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Such a beautiful boy. So sorry for your loss. Just can't imagine the shock and loss that you're going through at this awful time.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

How devasting for you and your family. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Thumper.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace Thumper.
I will keep you and your family in my prayers. ((HUGS))


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Special thoughts of comfort to you & your family. Bless you for the love you gave and accepted in return.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, that is too young


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your dog so suddenly. What an awful tragedy.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Six years old is too young.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am very sorry for the loss of your beloved boy...my thoughts are with your family at this sad time...Godspeed Thumper


----------



## Adk4ster (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks again everyone, iy means a lot. I know this isn't the right place to ask but I will, when the time comes to share our lives with another golden where do we begin? Thumper came to us by pure coincidence or fate, whichever you choose. We will likely be looking for another young adult rather than a puppy. I am fortunate to work where Thumper could come with me most every day. Somedays that means being in the woods so a puppy would be difficult. Like I said I am sure this belongs somewhere else in this forum so let me know and I will repost it. Again, thanks for the support.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

zackny said:


> Thanks again everyone, iy means a lot. I know this isn't the right place to ask but I will, when the time comes to share our lives with another golden where do we begin? Thumper came to us by pure coincidence or fate, whichever you choose. We will likely be looking for another young adult rather than a puppy. I am fortunate to work where Thumper could come with me most every day. Somedays that means being in the woods so a puppy would be difficult. Like I said I am sure this belongs somewhere else in this forum so let me know and I will repost it. Again, thanks for the support.


It is never too early to start thinking of another golden! I have always been the type that cannot think of the thought of not having a dog as my companion. I always felt I had so much love to still share.

You must decide if you want to rescue or by from a breeder. There are many links here telling how to buy from a reputable breeder and what to look for. Or you can find a local rescue that is looking for homes for a dog. A good place would be to look on petfinder.com.

We are here too, and just post new threads about your search, what you are looking for etc. and everybody will help you. Who knows, there have been people that have found their dogs right through this forum.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I, too, would suggest looking into a local gr rescue. Another avenue would be contacting good breeders for a young adult. Sometimes they will keep a pup from a litter to see how they grow out. If, for some reason, they are not what they were looking for, these dogs are available. Also, they may have a dog brought back to them from someone unable to keep them. Either of these can be great finds and perfect as companion. 

Some people find their heart needs another golden right away while others may need some time. Whatever your heart tells you is right for you and your family is the way to go.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

zackny said:


> Hi, this is my first post here and unfortunately it pertains to the sudden death of my 6 year old golden. It happened Monday evening as we were outside doing a few chores. He was running around, as usual then suddenly fell over. In the second or two it took me to reach him I could tell he was gone. I spoke with his vet and she thought it was SAS (subaortic stenosis). Has anyone else had this awful experience? Perhaps I am just looking to share my grief as this has been devastating to us. Thanks.


Same thing happened to our Riley in 2008; he was only 3. I know how devastating it is and I'm so sorry for your loss. But you are not alone.


----------



## carisay (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss. 

Hope you find a wonderful new golden friend when you are ready. Best to you.


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your Golden, Thumper. He was a very handsome boy. How devastating to you and your family, but I am glad he didn't suffer and that you were there with him in the end.
You mentioned getting another young adult dog when the time is right, there is a very good rescue sub-forum on this site and I'm sure there will be plenty of members around to make suggestions and offer advice in answer to your questions.

- Tania


----------



## Oakleysmom (Aug 22, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my 9 year old golden a year ago Feb. 15th (suddenly also) and it is the worst feeling in the world...hugs to you!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. And I just can't bear to read all of this. It hurts too much to read it, let alone to live it.

Holding you gently in my heart and prayers.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Thumper, he was a beautiful boy! They are never with us long enough and 6 is way too young to lose one of our beloved furbabies. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. I am one to not take very long to get another Golden, there are so many wonderful young as well as older Goldens that are in need of a loving home and I feel it is a tribute to the one who has gone before. Follow your heart and bring another one into your life when you feel it is right for you. My heart goes out to you, I know what you are going through.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

so sorry...I have heard of sled dogs dying suddenly from cardiac myopathy, but I've never heard of it in goldens....


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. Thumper is as handsome as they come. RIP Thumper and say hi to Paul and Connor.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry you lost your handsome Thumper at such a young age. Godspeed sweet Thumper.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My heart breaks for you because i had the same thing happen to our first golden, scooter, back in aug. L99. Our oldest son had gotten him as an 8 week old puppy to train as a duck dog, and he was great. He was retrieving ducks at 6 months.

Just about the time he turned 4 he was diagnosed with low thyroid, but we got him on meds and soon his level was normal and stayed that way. We bought a full brother to him, later litter later on and scooter and buck played and had the best time together. No indications whatso ever of anyproblme other than the thyroid which we took care of
scooter turned 5 in june l999 and in aug. We were told to evacuate for hurricane brett, so i loaded bucks, scooter and our cat in my car and drove the 200 miles to my brother's in austin.

The dogs were so glad to get out and run in the back yrd. Later i went to feed them and only buck was on the deck. I found scooter laying in the yar looking for all the world like he had just rolled on his back and gone to sleep. His legs were out straight, one ear flipped onver, his tail curled up. I had seen him, and my others since in tht same position many, many times after rolling to scratch their back. (and i hate seeing them like that bcaue it always reminds of sweet little scooter.) 

even tho he had never had any indication of heart problems, my vet flet it was heart attack, and in 2007, his full brother died of heart attack, but buck was 12 yers and 3 months old. He died as i held him.

After bucks deat i wanted chest x-rays of my two younger goldens, tho neither had any indication of heart problems, hearsts sounded great. But it turns out kaycee had an enlarged hert chamber nd my vet put her on a blood pressure tablet every day (same as my hubby takes only 1/2 the strength of hubby's) and a baby apsrin every other day. I ended up losing her to cancer a year and 10 days after losing buc, she was 98 yrs 9 months old. 

Honey was right at a year old when we adopted her and heartworm positive. We had her treat4ed (jan. 2003) and we have her chest x-rayed every year and her clungs and heart are "picture book perfect." but i have learned it pays to have chest x-rays as problems do not always show upon jut listening.

If my picutrew work, this should be a picture of scooter brinring in a pinetail duck at age 6 months, and one of him on the bed. My have cataracts and diabetic macular edema and am not sure i downloaded the right pictues.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
E Hoomau Maua Kealoha


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. He was so young, which makes it such a shock. I knew of a 5 year old Golden that died just as suddenly. He was running to the mailbox to retrieve the mail, just like he always did, and collapsed. He too was gone before his owner could reach him. So, sad...but at least they didn't suffer.

I hope you hang around the Forum and share Thumper's life and pics with us. This is also where you'll find all the info you'll need when the time comes to bring another Golden into your family.

Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 28, 2011)

*I feel your pain*



zackny said:


> Hi, this is my first post here and unfortunately it pertains to the sudden death of my 6 year old golden. It happened Monday evening as we were outside doing a few chores. He was running around, as usual then suddenly fell over. In the second or two it took me to reach him I could tell he was gone. I spoke with his vet and she thought it was SAS (subaortic stenosis). Has anyone else had this awful experience? Perhaps I am just looking to share my grief as this has been devastating to us. Thanks.


---------------
OMG I HAD THE SAME EXPERIENCE,,,One of the Saddest days of my life, My Male golden Bogie 6yrs old, Perfectly fine the previous night, Sudden death..Not anything wrong health wise, was at the vet for a check up 2 weeks before!! My son left for work 6am greeted by Bogie, My husband came home 2hrs later, and Bogie Had Passed as if he was sleeping, not a hint of anything wrong, it was devastating.......Thanks 
feel free to email me Maryellen [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zackny*

Zackny

I can't believe I missed this thread, MY DEEPEST SYMPATHY!!!

I just saw Arcane's Post that you have adopted Piper, and I am OH SO HAPPY FOR YOU two.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm so happy you have Arcane's Piper. Please keep us posted with pics and stories about your new sweetie.


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I feel so sad reading about these beautiful goldens, and my heart goes out to you. My friend had a lovely young girl who loved running on the beach every day. She was barely 7 when one day as she ran along the beach free and happy as usual she simply died there. No clue about why. Devistating! 

Bless you and take care.


----------



## caligirl (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sudden death of my golden*

Zachny, I'm sorry to hear about your sudden loss. My golden (my first born) died suddenly yesterday in her sleep. She had acted totally normal up until that point and she didn't even make a peep when she left us. I've been researching and trying to find some sort of answer and all I can come up with is this SAS but I'm wondering how my vets never heard a murmur at her check ups?


----------



## Aiko247 (Apr 24, 2011)

This is also my first posting here and unfortunately, like zackny, it is because I too lost my beautiful, 8 year old boy just 4 days ago. Like the experience described above, he was totally fine--off on a long walk w/me in the woods and chasing squirrels--and then suddenly collapsed at my feet and stopped breathing. He did breathe again for a short while as I was rushing him to the Vet ER but he died in the car and they could not revive him, even after 15 mins of CPR.

My vet believes it was most likely a hemangiosarcoma (blood tumor of the heart, very common in Goldens) and all I hvae read since Thursday seems to confirm this. These are fast spreading tumors w/no symptoms. Fluid around the heart puts pressure on the heart so it can't beat, then the "sack" bursts and the fluid usually fills the dog's lungs. Apparently these tumors are rarely detectable and untreatable. As my vet reassured me, even if she could have found it through an ultrasound, all she could have done was warn me that his heart was a ticking time bomb. And I would have just watched him every second of every day waiting for his collapse. So I guess this is better--I didn't know and neither did he--and I never had to make the awful choice to put him to sleep.

But I never got to say goodbye, and he died much too young. A friend's golden died under similar circumstances at age 5. It is a horrible, horrible thing to see your beautiful full-of-life companion drop in front of your eyes and I will never recover. 

So zackny, I totally and completely feel the agony you are going through and hope i can reassure you--as others have for me--that there was NOTHING you could have done in advance to prevent it.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

so very sad to read of other losses  Hemangio is a silent killer. May you all focus on the memories and know there is nothing you could have done....Peace be with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Aiko247 said:


> This is also my first posting here and unfortunately, like zackny, it is because I too lost my beautiful, 8 year old boy just 4 days ago. Like the experience described above, he was totally fine--off on a long walk w/me in the woods and chasing squirrels--and then suddenly collapsed at my feet and stopped breathing. He did breathe again for a short while as I was rushing him to the Vet ER but he died in the car and they could not revive him, even after 15 mins of CPR.


I'm so sorry for your loss. The GRF is a good place to share the memories and the tears. Many of us have been through the loss of a furry friend and there is abundant support for those who mourn.

Wishing you peace of heart,
Lucy


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sad and sorry for both Aiko247 and ZackNY. Losing a dog suddenly with no warning makes the whole world seem all too fragile. This happened to my past human student last week- healthy 26 year old out spring skiing- a sudden electrical heart glitch and he died on the spot. Hemangiosarcoma is so sneaky and sleathy. There is often no way to see it coming.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

zackny said:


> Thanks again everyone, iy means a lot. I know this isn't the right place to ask but I will, when the time comes to share our lives with another golden where do we begin? Thumper came to us by pure coincidence or fate, whichever you choose. We will likely be looking for another young adult rather than a puppy. I am fortunate to work where Thumper could come with me most every day. Somedays that means being in the woods so a puppy would be difficult. Like I said I am sure this belongs somewhere else in this forum so let me know and I will repost it. Again, thanks for the support.


I am glad to see you thinking about another dog. There is surely one who wants to fill your heart and comfort you.

If you decide to look for a puppy or an older dog bred for show, you might start with the stickies at the top of this page: Choosing A Golden Retriever Breeder & Puppy - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums. There is a lot of information about health clearances that are probably important to you now. Breeders often know about older dogs who are being re-homed.

If you want to rescue a dog who needs a new home, you might watch the rescue cases posted here: Golden Retriever Rescue Cases - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums. Getting involved in rescue might be a way to make something positive from grief. Rescue groups are featured here: Featured Golden Retriever Rescue Groups - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums.

Just announcing to the GRF that you are looking for a dog might well solve the problem for you and produce a happy ending for someone else, not to mention the dog who comes to you!

Spring is the season of renewal and rebirth. It's a good time to begin again with a new friend.

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Adk4ster (Jan 26, 2011)

Aiko247 said:


> This is also my first posting here and unfortunately, like zackny, it is because I too lost my beautiful, 8 year old boy just 4 days ago. Like the experience described above, he was totally fine--off on a long walk w/me in the woods and chasing squirrels--and then suddenly collapsed at my feet and stopped breathing. He did breathe again for a short while as I was rushing him to the Vet ER but he died in the car and they could not revive him, even after 15 mins of CPR.
> 
> My vet believes it was most likely a hemangiosarcoma (blood tumor of the heart, very common in Goldens) and all I hvae read since Thursday seems to confirm this. These are fast spreading tumors w/no symptoms. Fluid around the heart puts pressure on the heart so it can't beat, then the "sack" bursts and the fluid usually fills the dog's lungs. Apparently these tumors are rarely detectable and untreatable. As my vet reassured me, even if she could have found it through an ultrasound, all she could have done was warn me that his heart was a ticking time bomb. And I would have just watched him every second of every day waiting for his collapse. So I guess this is better--I didn't know and neither did he--and I never had to make the awful choice to put him to sleep.
> 
> ...


Aiko247, I'm sorry for your loss. It was three months yesterday since we lost our boy and not a day goes by that we don't miss him. I to asked a lot of questions wondering if I head missed something that could have prevented this and reached the same conclusion, that there was no way to know and even if we did know there was nothing we could have done. A few days following Thumpers death my wife said the words I find the most comfort in, that was "all he would have wanted was for me to be there holding him" , which I was. For that I am thankful.


----------



## Adk4ster (Jan 26, 2011)

GoldensGirl said:


> I am glad to see you thinking about another dog. There is surely one who wants to fill your heart and comfort you.
> 
> If you decide to look for a puppy or an older dog bred for show, you might start with the stickies at the top of this page: Choosing A Golden Retriever Breeder & Puppy - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums. There is a lot of information about health clearances that are probably important to you now. Breeders often know about older dogs who are being re-homed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lucy,
Just to let you know, we adopted Piper, a now 23 month old baby in February. Piper is one of Arcanes dogs and came to us through her owner who sadly for her had to let her go. She has adjusted very well and is enjoying her new home and is maturing into a wonderful girl.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I have just seen this thread 

Zackny... I am so sorry to hear about sweet Thumper. 

Rest in peace Thumper .. I hope there ate lots of ducks for you to retrieve. 

Aiko.... Caligirl... My heart goes out to you too. How horrible to lose your beloved friends so suddenly. 

Hugs to you all.


----------



## sharilee (Nov 23, 2011)

*lost my golden suddenly at a year and a half*

Hi,
My Golden Retriever would have been two in March of 2012. Which made her about 1 & 1/2. Unfortunately she didn't make it that long. She died on Monday night. She was very healthy, not overweight, and well exercised. She had been to all of her normal vet checkups and vaccinations. 
We were playing fetch with her, which we did every day. After about the 6th throw, she went after the ball, on her way back she laid down and died. When we took her for one of her early checkups we found that she had Lyme disease (for which she had been vaccinated). She was treated with antibiotics and we were told that she was okay. Could this have caused it? Could the Lyme disease have weakened her heart?
I am heartbroken and I don't understand. I'm very very sad.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, your in my prayers.



sharilee said:


> Hi,
> My Golden Retriever would have been two in March of 2012. Which made her about 1 & 1/2. Unfortunately she didn't make it that long. She died on Monday night. She was very healthy, not overweight, and well exercised. She had been to all of her normal vet checkups and vaccinations.
> We were playing fetch with her, which we did every day. After about the 6th throw, she went after the ball, on her way back she laid down and died. When we took her for one of her early checkups we found that she had Lyme disease (for which she had been vaccinated). She was treated with antibiotics and we were told that she was okay. Could this have caused it? Could the Lyme disease have weakened her heart?
> I am heartbroken and I don't understand. I'm very very sad.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 1 1/2 is way too young; a sudden death like that is frequently a heart issue. 

Again, I am so very sorry


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Just came across this thread and just wanted to share my condolences and experience about a young GR that we knew had a problem. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-remember-puppy-molly-8-2-10-7-23-11-a-2.html
I'm just a bit surprised that a defect like this was never picked up by the vet.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

sharilee said:


> Hi,
> My Golden Retriever would have been two in March of 2012. Which made her about 1 & 1/2. Unfortunately she didn't make it that long. She died on Monday night. She was very healthy, not overweight, and well exercised. She had been to all of her normal vet checkups and vaccinations.
> We were playing fetch with her, which we did every day. After about the 6th throw, she went after the ball, on her way back she laid down and died. When we took her for one of her early checkups we found that she had Lyme disease (for which she had been vaccinated). She was treated with antibiotics and we were told that she was okay. Could this have caused it? Could the Lyme disease have weakened her heart?
> I am heartbroken and I don't understand. I'm very very sad.


Welcome to the Forum.

My heart just aches for you over the loss of your little gal. I hope you find some consolation here in the company of many people who understand what you're going through.

Peace be with you.
Lucy


----------



## Aiko247 (Apr 24, 2011)

sharilee said:


> Hi,
> My Golden Retriever would have been two in March of 2012. Which made her about 1 & 1/2. Unfortunately she didn't make it that long. She died on Monday night. She was very healthy, not overweight, and well exercised. She had been to all of her normal vet checkups and vaccinations.
> We were playing fetch with her, which we did every day. After about the 6th throw, she went after the ball, on her way back she laid down and died. When we took her for one of her early checkups we found that she had Lyme disease (for which she had been vaccinated). She was treated with antibiotics and we were told that she was okay. Could this have caused it? Could the Lyme disease have weakened her heart?
> I am heartbroken and I don't understand. I'm very very sad.


Sharilee--I am so sorry for your loss. I posted back in April about our Golden dropping suddenly and found this forum very helpful. Although mine was 8, it was still too young, and 1 1/2 is just unbelievable! But after our Aiko died, I heard more and more stories like this--recently the same thing happened to a friend's Golden, who was 5.

I don't know enough about Lyme and its treatment to know whether it was Lyme related. I suppose it is very possible. Or perhaps she had a reaction to the antibiotic? Ours most likely had a tumor on the heart (hemangiosarcoma) but I imagine this is less likely in such a young dog. Again, I don't know but what I DO know is that sudden death in Goldens is ALL too common.

But I am so so sorry for what you are going through. It's been 6 months since our boy died and I think about that awful day every day. Wishing you peace.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

SAS is INHHERITED, not CONGENITAL. In theory, it can take up to one year of age for the murmur that it produces to be heard. That is why a cardiac clearance shouldn't be done sooner... However, some of us think that it is actually good to wait even longer, because some of us either know someone or have experienced situations where the murmur and condition show up a little later. So, a one and one half year old dog might have been between vet visits where the murmur would be heard. Sudden death does seem to go with heart disease and SAS is certainly a golden problem.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*

I am so very sorry for all of your losses.

Sharilee: I am so, so, sorry, that is so young. I don't know about lyme disease and if it can weaken the heart.


----------



## RANJAN (Jul 12, 2012)

I know how it feels to loose a goldy at this young as i I have lost mine just 12 hours back. She was just two years old. But i am telling myself : "It was her fate and we cannot change what is written". We can only prey that their soul rest in peace.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You may want to start your own thread so you can share about your special pal. Many of us have known the grief of losing a loved pet and have found the friendship and support here very comforting. When you feel able, we'd love to see pictures and hear about life with your baby.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

RANJAN, I am truly sorry for your loss...please share more as P&M's mom has suggested ...we are all here for you..


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ranjan*

Ranjan

I am so terribly sorry!


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers ate with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

RANJAN said:


> I know how it feels to loose a goldy at this young as i I have lost mine just 12 hours back. She was just two years old. But i am telling myself : "It was her fate and we cannot change what is written". We can only prey that their soul rest in peace.


I am very sorry for your loss. Two years old is way too young to leave.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RANJAN said:


> I know how it feels to loose a goldy at this young as i I have lost mine just 12 hours back. She was just two years old. But i am telling myself : "It was her fate and we cannot change what is written". We can only prey that their soul rest in peace.


You are a stronger person that me. So sorry for your loss.


I still miss my Zoey everyday and curse myself and Purina. 4 is too young :curtain:


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

RANJAN said:


> I know how it feels to loose a goldy at this young as i I have lost mine just 12 hours back. She was just two years old. But i am telling myself : "It was her fate and we cannot change what is written". We can only prey that their soul rest in peace.


Welcome to the Forum. I am so very sorry for your loss. There is no good age to lose a Golden, but losing one at two years old is incomprehensible. I hope you will start a new thread and share your story with us. This is a good place to find others who will help to share the load of grief, as many of us are in mourning for a recently lost Golden.

Peace be with you,
Lucy


----------



## dldill (Oct 19, 2012)

*4 year old golden suddenly died*

I feel for your loss. We just lost our 4 year old golden on Tuesday. I came home and he was dead. Its only speculation, but we guess he had a seizure because the furniture was moved next to his body, but we don't know. We are also wondering if it had anything to do with getting a listeria vaccine. In our grief we didn't ask for an autoposy, but called the next morning only to find out it was too late. Charlie was absolutely healthy, no signs that the vet or we were aware of. No heart murmur, no seizures that we ever saw, he had some loose stool over the last week and was dealing with allergies/hot spots, but he went to the dog park the night before and a night walk, then the morning of hsi death he was normal and cuddly. It was a rare long day at home for him that day and we just wonder if we could have stopped it. I wish I would have taken him to work with me like I usually do. We are absolutely devastated and confused. I have read several posts on here about sudden deaths. The vet told us that 1 and 10 goldens can have a fatal seizure without any warning signs. Tho the more I read about seizures that more I wonder if he had had some that we weren't aware of. He always trembled after hearing fireworks or thunder.....

It is a bit suspicious that he was given a booster shot the night before he died, but he didn't show any signs of allergic reaction.

We are just shocked. I'm sorry for your loss 4 or 6 years old is too young. They are such devoted and loyal creatures. Our charlie was talkative and bright with explosive energy. We miss him so much.

Denise


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Denise, I am so sorry for your loss. 4 years is just too young to lose a pup so suddenly. 

Many of us write tributes to our dogs in the Rainbow Bridge section here in the forum. I hope you will share more stories and photos about him with us as you grieve your loss. You'll find a lot of support here from the members.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Denise, what a sad story, with too many missing answers. I would worry about the shot too, but yet it seems unlikely in a way. Hemangiosarcoma is what I always, always think. It is hard to see a seizure typically suddenly killing the dog, unless he fell down stairs or choked. I am not even close to a vet though.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for the sudden loss of your loved one. You are in our prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss..it's so hard to lose them, and yours was so young.


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

So very sorry to read of Charlie's passing. How devastating to come home and find him gone. Wishing you peace and strength.


----------



## iGirl (Oct 5, 2009)

Several years ago we lost our Penny to a very sudden death as well. She was probably only 8 or 9 I think. I didn't see it - but my step daughter and her husband were coming over and she was out on the porch on a lead hopping and barking and just dropped dead.

I didn't get out of bed for two days I was so devastated - but in the long view, I'm glad she passed this way instead of getting sick and being in pain for a very long time. It's the way I would like to go when the time comes.

She was a very loving and funny girl.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Denise, I am very sorry for your loss of Charlie. 4 years is way too young and so sudden. I am sorry this was your first post. There are many of us who do understand how you feel. Hugs.


----------



## havana13 (Jul 15, 2012)

So terribly sorry to hear of your loss. The same thing happened in June to a friend's golden. 5 years old, happy and healthy boy. The vet suspected an aneurysm and said there was nothing they could have done. You should contact the breeder if you have the info and let them know what happened. The information will help them to hopefully prevent it in future litters.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your terrible loss. A sudden death at such a young age is heart-wrenching beyond words. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## Hef's gold (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so much more difficult not expecting it. My big boy, Ed, died of a heart tumor exactly like your dog. He was 7. I also had a rescue who was 12 when she was diagnosed with lymphoma who passed last month. Take solice that he did not suffer with a long illness. He was out playing, having fun. I totally know what you are going through and I'm so very sorry.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your sudden loss, it's just heartbreaking


----------



## Julrich14 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Lucy*

Hi this is my first post as well I'm so sorry to hear about your Charlie and sadly I found this forum trying to figure out why my beautiful golden retriever Lucy who was 8 days away from turning six passed away in the yard playing with her sister who our next door neighbors own. We have no idea what caused this she was one of the most healthy dogs I've ever seen and this is extremely heart braking. She was gone before I even got to her. I found her lying in the invisible fence shock zone and I can't see this having to do with it since she has walked through multiple times in her life. I'm just looking for answers and maybe some closure.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Julrich14 said:


> Hi this is my first post as well I'm so sorry to hear about your Charlie and sadly I found this forum trying to figure out why my beautiful golden retriever Lucy who was 8 days away from turning six passed away in the yard playing with her sister who our next door neighbors own. We have no idea what caused this she was one of the most healthy dogs I've ever seen and this is extremely heart braking. She was gone before I even got to her. I found her lying in the invisible fence shock zone and I can't see this having to do with it since she has walked through multiple times in her life. I'm just looking for answers and maybe some closure.


So sorry for your loss of Lucy, it must have been heartbreaking for you  Start a thread about your beautiful girl in the rainbow bridge section if you would like to and tell us more about her and maybe some pics, we'd love to see your special girl. I found the forum when we lost our 3yr old goldie and was looking for some answers. The people on here are so wonderful and caring, you will get lots of support from others who understand your pain.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry. You will be with your beloved pet again. Just believe!


----------



## Julrich14 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for the condolences. It's been pretty tough coming home and not finding her happy face and wagging tail there to greet us. Her sister, Daisy, seems heartbroken and even comes to our door searching for her beloved littermate and best friend. Again thanks for the support and I plan to put up some pictures of Lucy soon.


----------



## RachAnneBeck (Apr 1, 2013)

Zackny,
My golden is 6 months old, and my first visit to the doctor after i got her from the breeder i found out she has a heart murmur. My vet told me to take her back to the breeder, but i was already too in love with her. I took her to a cardiologist and found out she has Subaortic stenosis  Thankfully she had a minor case at 2 months but i am taking her back next month at 7 months to see if her condition has worsened. From what you said about your pup, it sounds as if he had SAS, the cardiologist told me if her condition became severe, then just falling over and dying is a possibility. I guess one way to look at your situation is you didn't know that he had that condition so you treated him like a normal pup, sometimes i find myself worrying a lot when she is playing really hard hoping nothing bad happens. I am so sorry for your loss... 
One thing that I guess makes it easier to swallow is knowing that the heart condition is not painful, and the pup had no idea anything was wrong..


----------



## alimusprime (Mar 19, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. I also lost my Golden Emma a couple weeks ago. Playing Frisbee and we came in, she ate and laid down, wouldn't get back up, had her at the vets in 10 minutes. 10 minutes later she was gone. My heart goes out to you because I know how you feel. Most of the people in this forum have lost their golden at one time of their lives. That's the only bad thing about a golden, we out live them. Emma was my third fur baby. Its been 3 weeks or so and I'm still a wreak but I'll eventually get another Golden. You can never replace a Golden, only get another one. Hope things get better, don't let the heartbreak overrule the love and fun that a golden brings.


----------



## mhammel301 (Aug 19, 2016)

We just suddenly lost our Golden, Cubby. She was 8 1/2 and we thought we would have 2, 4, 6 years left with her. She was fine on Sat. 8/13/16. Went to the groomer in the morning, ran in the house so happy to be home. That night she was a bit slow on her walk. Sunday seemed like any other day. Ate both meals well. After dinner, she must have gone upstairs. When my husband was emptying the trash he found a poop on the stairs. She had never had an accident in the house. He went to look for her and she was just coming in from outside thru her doggie-door. She walked around the kitchen table and collapsed. I think she may have been dead the moment she went down but I laid on my stomach stroking her head and talking to her as my husband looked for a 24 hour Vet. He told me the next day that he knew she was gone as soon as he picked her up to go to the car. We are all DEVASTATED. Wish we knew what happened. Just no preparation! She was our first pet and the Pain is incredible.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

What a horrible event! Mine died recently too, and although he had been ill, we thought he was recovering and then BAM! collapsed, and dead. My thoughts are with you and your family, and hope your happy memories of Cubby will sustain you in your grief. Eight and a half is way too young but it sounds like there was no suffering, and that's a small comfort. She died where she was loved and if Goldens get to choose, that's where they all prefer to pass on.

RIP, sweet Cubby.


----------

